# Chen Zhaokui on Sparring



## Xue Sheng (Apr 17, 2012)

Chen Zhaokui on Sparring

Chen Zhaokui (1928-1981) was 18th Generation Chen Family and the son of Chen Fake who developed Chen Xinijia Yilu and Erlu. Chen Zhaokui was also the uncle of Chen Xiaowang, Chen Xiaoxing, Chen Zhenglei and he was the father of Chen Yu.


There are a lot of people that shold read what Chen Zhaokui wrote

*WARNING* - Mini-Rant  :soapbox:

There are so many out there in Martial Arts today trying to reinvent the wheel and if they would stop and take a look at those that came before they would find that it is not as new as many think. This is not to say that there are not new things to be discovered because there most certainly are, especially if you look at martial arts from a personal perspective. But a lot of what people are saying they discovered or modified or made better, particularly in things CMA and more often Taijiquan (see anything labeled combat Taiji) don't realize that it is there understanding and training that is lacking and that most of what they are trying to do has been done before or talked about before or in many cases just plain wrong if you are actually looking at a style like Taijiquan. And they fail to see that it is there lack of training on their part or their teachers part that is the issue but instead they claim CMA is ineffective and that Taijiquan is nothing but a dance that they changed to be effective and miss the target completely.

Sorry about the mini rant, and nothing against kenpo or karate, but I recently saw a Combat Taiji seminar given by a guy who has a background in Kenpo and other karate styles with absolutely no background in CMA or Taijiquan who took a Beijing 24 form class and decided to make it a martial art. All he did was make it karate and showed a complete lack of understanding of all things Taijiquan  

End Rant :asian:


----------



## K-man (Apr 18, 2012)

I think your rant is quite justified.  Most people dismiss all 'Tai Chi' as exercise and movement.  Few recognise Taijiquan as an effective MA. Then, the other problem you encounter is a reluctance of most people to believe you can use internal energy.  

I think you should buy a really well padded helmet, because I think you have reason to bang your head against the wall and I wouldn't want you to needlessly injure yourself.


----------

